# [Solved] B43 module: Problem assigning persistent names

## gep642

When I boot my computer (using the 2.6.23-rc8-mm2 kernel), it takes a while while loading the b43 module (5-10 seconds), then gives me this:

 *Quote:*   

> * UDEV: Your system has a problem assigning persistent names
> 
> * to these network interfaces: wmaster0_rename
> 
> * Checking persistent-net rules:
> ...

 

I checked dmesg after I finished booting and saw:

 *Quote:*   

> b43-phy0: Broadcom 4306 WLAN found
> 
> phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple'
> 
> wmaster0 renamed to wmaster0_rename
> ...

 

Any idea why this is happening? Is this the right place to even ask?

Also, I tried the 2.6.23-mm1 kernel (to see if it would go away), got the same error, but my wireless LED wouldn't come on when my card was active, so I went back to this one. Is there somewhere I could report that bug (I assume it's a bug)?

Edit: BTW, my card is working (and better than it did in 2.6.22, at that), despite this error.Last edited by gep642 on Wed Nov 28, 2007 4:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gep642

Bump?

----------

## b33fc0d3

-mm kernels are inheriently unstable. You may want to have a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-600890-highlight-.html.

----------

## gep642

Well, I figured it out. I had assigned a name in my persistent net rules to my wireless card, when I deleted that, the error went away and my computer booted well again.

----------

## kiksen

I was experiencing the same problem on a fully updated ~x86 system. Although I haven't made any udev rules myself and always keep my configuration updated with dispatch-conf, removing rules.d/* and remerging udev fixed it.

Something is not updated correctly when updating udev?

/kiksen

----------

## coolsnowmen

had name problems which were causing HUGE bootup delays!!

removing the rules.d directory then reemerge udev worked, thank you for this post

----------

